# Philly Burbs



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Found this on CL

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bfs/2541197961.html


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Funny, the one that made this post is Gary Weiss hes one of the top 100 contractors in the US. I am doing a shopping center for him. I contacted him on the 11th and hes buying my hydroseeder. I am meeting him on site this week.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am doing the one in springfeild. I'll have 3 bobcats and 2 trucks at a time there.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yo matt you need any work up your way. US maitenance has some properties up there. In leigh, allentown. They sent me a whole rollout of everything they got in PA thats available.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

pm sent back


----------

